# Transformatori >  mikrovilnju krasns trafs

## juris90

cik voltus ara var dot mikrovilnju krasns trafs?

----------


## GuntisK

Tikai nesadomā pieskarties trafa korpusam vai kādam no vadiem!   ::  Tur ārā nāk 2000v pie 1,5A !!! un 3,3v pie 0,5A. Ar šito var atrauties nepajokam-oglīte vien palikt var.   ::  MOTs (microwave oven transformer) ir nāvējoša štuka!

----------


## juris90

tu par to ogliti nopietni? jo esmu uz savas adas izbaudijis ari tv kineskopa trafu un man nekas.   ::

----------


## Texx

Nezinu precīzi par mikrovilnenes trafu, bet kineskopa augstprieguma izejas jauda ir maza tā kā var norauties un iztikt bez nopietnām sekām. Un tas automātiski nenozīmē, ka ar visiem augstsprieguma trafiem var atļauties norauties. Var palikt arī oglīte, kā Guntis rakstīja.

----------


## juris90

nju jaa tas ta varetu buut neesmu ta riktigi petijis tik dzirdejis esmu ka cilvekam pietiek jau laikam ar 0, 75 mA, bet no cik voltiem sakot gan nezinu.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

No teļļuka trafa (TBCa, pie jaunajiem nevar skarties- tur jau iekšā iebūvēts sprieguma daudzkāršotājs un var palikt stīvs no pieskāriena) pats cik reizes norāvos. MOTs ir pavisam kas cits. Televizoros ta augstas frekvences to trafu darbina, a te -50Hz. Jo zemāka frekvence, jo bīstamāk ar tiem spriegumiem. Piem tie 2000v (2kv) pie 500Khz karsē, pie 50Hz (tīkla frekvence), nosit. Turklāt pie tāda strāvas stipruma -1,5A! Televizoros ir tikai mikroampēri tā strāva. MOTā -atgādinu r ap 1,5-2A!!!Tur ir -vai,vai! Tā, ka uzmanies.

----------


## juris90

labi uzmanishos! vienkarshi izardiju vienu mikrovilnju krasni tapec jautaju par trafu. pirmaa reize tomer.

----------


## GuntisK

Ja nav doma eksperimentēt ar augstspriegumu, tad var uzmanīgi noņemt to augstsprieguma spoli (ar zubilu pāris reizes pa tinumu un vēlāk izplēst ārā, tā lai nesabojātu 220v spoli), uztīt pāris (10-20 piem.) resna vara vada un uztaisīt metinašanas aparātu. http://www.cnczone.com/forums/attachmen ... 1152163252

----------


## juris90

a gunti vinjsh tures metinat sikas lietas ja? uz trafa rakstits 240v 50Hz un 1000w
man doma ari bija partaisit par pazeminosho trafu, tiik maitas tas metala plaksnites visas stripa ir sametinatas kopa. a megatronam es jau ari izdomaju pielietojumu - izmantoshu ka radiatoru mikrosheemai.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Jā-parasti pārveidotos MOTus izmanto mazu detaļu metināšanai. Kkur bija arī links punktmetināšanas ierīcei no MOTa. Tas ka serdenis ir sametināts ir taisnība. Ja gribās izņemt to tinumu ārā, viņš ir jāizārda, un jāizplēš ārā. Un tad jaunais tinums jāuztin caur to caurumu, kas palicis brīvs.

----------


## juris90

vot tikai es nesaprotu kapec trafam serdenis ir sametinats kopaa!!!, jo katru plaksniti lako lai rastos kaut kada izolacija starp plaksnitem- es runaju par fuko stravam un virpuljstravam kuras karse trafu. to jau vispar cik zinu atklaja sen a tagad njem un PAT SAMETINA tas plaksnites kopaa, tad kada var but pretestiba starp plaksnitem!

----------


## karloslv

nu, gunti, 1,5A tur ņipričom. piekrītu par 2000V un frekvences efektu (manuprāt skinefekts), bet par strāvu gan samuldējies. strāva plūst pa vadītāju, un ja tu pieliksi pie 2000V 1 megaoma pretestību, tur plūdīs tikai 2 mA. cilvēki kaut kā bieži jauc strāvas jēdzienu. 1,5A tas trafis dos tikai pie atbilstošas noslodzes. turklāt iespējams, ka nenoslogots trafis dos pat vairāk nekā 2000V.
par to, ka tas ir letāli, nav vispār šaubu.

----------


## GuntisK

> nu, gunti, 1,5A tur ņipričom. piekrītu par 2000V un frekvences efektu (manuprāt skinefekts), bet par strāvu gan samuldējies. strāva plūst pa vadītāju, un ja tu pieliksi pie 2000V 1 megaoma pretestību, tur plūdīs tikai 2 mA. cilvēki kaut kā bieži jauc strāvas jēdzienu. 1,5A tas trafis dos tikai pie atbilstošas noslodzes. turklāt iespējams, ka nenoslogots trafis dos pat vairāk nekā 2000V.
> par to, ka tas ir letāli, nav vispār šaubu.


 Nebija runa par kaut kādu skaidrošanu-viss manis minētais ir tikai salīdzināšanai. Tāpat nebija runa par megoomu pretestību slēgšanu, bet par atšķirībām efektos, atšķirīgās frekvencēs.  ::  Ā-un gribētos redzēt smertņiku kas pieskartos pie MOTa kuram pie viena augstvoltīgā tinuma pieslēgts tas 1Moma rezistors... Būtu tad tam,tie 2mA!

----------


## cobalt

Parasts MOT's dod ārā ap 2 KV. Un ~500 mA (4xx..), bet ar to tikuntā PIETIEK, LAI NOSISTU!
Vel viņu IESLĒDZOT NEKO NEDRĪKST AIZTIKT, jo bieži( laikam vienmēr) serde ir savienota ar augstsprieguma puses tinumiem.
Tādu slēdzot iekšā lieti noder kāda softstart shēma, jo pat ar tādu noraustās gaisma.

Var baigi labi vārīt ūdeni burciņā  ::  tā ka pa galdu lēkā. Taisīt 30 cm lielus lokus (ja velk loku ar pārogļojušos koka stieni NETUROT ROKĀ).
Samaucot vairākus kopā var mēģināt tesla coil sabīdīt.

Vot mani pašu vairāk interesē kas nāk ārā no PADOMJU mikroviļņu krāsniņu trafa (tāds, liekas 2x lielāks par importno MOT'u), cik zinu pati krāsniņa ir uz ~1,5 kW. Interesē vai tur tikai lielāka strāva vai arī spriegums.

----------


## GuntisK

cik redzēju vienā krievu džeka saitā, sovdepa MOTs ir nedaudz jaudīgāks. Un jā-viens no HV vadiem ir pie korpusa...

----------


## ezis666

MOT ir baigais sūds, nekam neder, paredzēts tikai īslaicīgam darbam, nav tur nekāda lietd.koeficienta un zudumi ir nežēlīgi.Krievu varētu būt labāks, tur nav tik daudz santīms iep..ts  ::

----------


## karloslv

Gunti, runa bija par izpratni. Stravai nevar pieskarties, lai cik liela vai maza ta butu, tikai spriegumam.

----------


## juris90

a kads izskaidrojums ir tam ka tas augstsprieguma vads ir pieslegts MOTa  serdei ja taa korpus tik un taa tiek sazemets?

----------


## ezis666

tas ir negatīvais pols pec taisngriešanas, kā arī magnetronam ir tiešā kvēle.Drošibai- ja kaut kur noplūst augstspriegums, tad ir ūīssavienojums,un krāsns tiek atslēgta

----------


## juris90

> tas ir negatīvais pols pec taisngriešanas, kā arī magnetronam ir tiešā kvēle.Drošibai- ja kaut kur noplūst augstspriegums, tad ir ūīssavienojums,un krāsns tiek atslēgta


 skaidrs tad jau ja atstaj visu to sistemu(kondikji, pretestibas un zemejums), visa ta sistema kas ir lidz MOTam, tad ari ja es pieskaros MOTa korpusam nekam nevajadzetu but?

----------


## ezis666

nē, viņam ir jābūt arī iezemētam gaur trīspolīgo barošanas dakšu, kā ir orģinālā.
ATCERIES, ka kondensators uzlādējas ātri un lādiņu tur ilgi! MOT ir ĻÕTI nopietna pieeja vajadzīga, augstspriegums, kas uzkrāts, *sit un nogalina bez brīdinājuma*

----------


## GuntisK

..lai nesanāk, ka būsi dzīvais "razrjadņiks".

----------


## Didzis

Transformatora dzelžus savā starpā metina tikai tehnoloģiskā procesa dēļ,  jo tā sanāk lētāk. Ja trafu nemetina, tad serdes plāksnes jāliek pamīšus un tas ir roku darbs, bet ar metinināšanu saliek divus klučus kopā, nometina šuvi un pofig par fukostrāvām. Par fukostrāvām maksā pircējs, bet pircējs savukārt izvēlās lētāko krāsniņu. Tā nu tas Pasaulē iekārtots- lētākais ne vienmēr ir labākais. Es uzskatu, ka mikroviļņu krāsns trafs radioamatiera praksē nav izmantojams un nav vērts ar to čakarēties.

----------


## juris90

> nē, viņam ir jābūt arī iezemētam gaur trīspolīgo barošanas dakšu, kā ir orģinālā.
> ATCERIES, ka kondensators uzlādējas ātri un lādiņu tur ilgi! MOT ir ĻÕTI nopietna pieeja vajadzīga, augstspriegums, kas uzkrāts, *sit un nogalina bez brīdinājuma*


 jaa par kondensatoru es zinu, uz vinja pasha ir rakstits ka vinjsh tur ladinju vismaz minuti un ka tas spriegums ir bistams..

----------


## Raimonds1

bet vai tad vinji nenometina tikai shauru joslu, ko ar fleksi  ::  vareetu vienkaarshi nonjemt?

----------


## Didzis

Ar fleksi jau var dabūt vaļā pilnīgi visu, bet pēc tam kopā dabūt ir prakstiski neiespējami. Diez vai ir vērts priekš viena trafa taisīt speciālu kronšteinu, ar kuru saspiest to serdi un vēl mēģināt to sametināt, ja skaidri zināms, ka tāda tipa serde nav labākais tehniskais risinājums. Vēl jau par dzelžu cenu var dabūt krievu laiku Ш tipa dzelžus un tīt kādu trafu ienāk prātā. Vismaz ar visādām fukostrāvām viss būs kārtībā un dzelzi varēs normāli savilkt ar skrūvēm.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ar fleksi jau var dabūt vaļā pilnīgi visu, bet pēc tam kopā dabūt ir prakstiski neiespējami. Diez vai ir vērts priekš viena trafa taisīt speciālu kronšteinu, ar kuru saspiest to serdi un vēl mēģināt to sametināt, ja skaidri zināms, ka tāda tipa serde nav labākais tehniskais risinājums. Vēl jau par dzelžu cenu var dabūt krievu laiku Ш tipa dzelžus un tīt kādu trafu ienāk prātā. Vismaz ar visādām fukostrāvām viss būs kārtībā un dzelzi varēs normāli savilkt ar skrūvēm.


 Ja gribi tikt pie labas un superjaudīgas serdes... būs jāizārda kāds 3 fāzu elektromotors un jādabū ārā serde no korpusa... to var pārtīt kā toroideālo trafu.... vot tur būs serdei liels šķērsgriezums... un jauda

----------


## juris90

> Ar fleksi jau var dabūt vaļā pilnīgi visu, bet pēc tam kopā dabūt ir prakstiski neiespējami. Diez vai ir vērts priekš viena trafa taisīt speciālu kronšteinu, ar kuru saspiest to serdi un vēl mēģināt to sametināt, ja skaidri zināms, ka tāda tipa serde nav labākais tehniskais risinājums. Vēl jau par dzelžu cenu var dabūt krievu laiku Ш tipa dzelžus un tīt kādu trafu ienāk prātā. Vismaz ar visādām fukostrāvām viss būs kārtībā un dzelzi varēs normāli savilkt ar skrūvēm.
> 
> 
>  Ja gribi tikt pie labas un superjaudīgas serdes... būs jāizārda kāds 3 fāzu elektromotors un jādabū ārā serde no korpusa... to var pārtīt kā toroideālo trafu.... vot tur būs serdei liels šķērsgriezums... un jauda


 tu to serdi no trisfazigaa motora doma kam svarkai vai prieksh radioamatierisma?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ar fleksi jau var dabūt vaļā pilnīgi visu, bet pēc tam kopā dabūt ir prakstiski neiespējami. Diez vai ir vērts priekš viena trafa taisīt speciālu kronšteinu, ar kuru saspiest to serdi un vēl mēģināt to sametināt, ja skaidri zināms, ka tāda tipa serde nav labākais tehniskais risinājums. Vēl jau par dzelžu cenu var dabūt krievu laiku Ш tipa dzelžus un tīt kādu trafu ienāk prātā. Vismaz ar visādām fukostrāvām viss būs kārtībā un dzelzi varēs normāli savilkt ar skrūvēm.
> 
> 
>  Ja gribi tikt pie labas un superjaudīgas serdes... būs jāizārda kāds 3 fāzu elektromotors un jādabū ārā serde no korpusa... to var pārtīt kā toroideālo trafu.... vot tur būs serdei liels šķērsgriezums... un jauda
> 
> 
>  tu to serdi no trisfazigaa motora doma kam svarkai vai prieksh radioamatierisma?


 der abiem....
Bet radioamatierismam piemērotāki 3 fāzu trafi ( gan pazeminošie, gan paaukstinošie, jo vieglāk nofiltrēt spriegumu lielām jaudām....  ::

----------


## Girts

Noteicošie faktori, kas iespaido un nosaka elektriskās strāvas atstātās sekas uz cilvēka organismu:
1) strāvas stiprums,
2) ķermeņa pretestība,
3) spriegums,
4) strāvas frekvence,
5) elektriskā kontakta ilgums,
6) strāvas ceļš cilvēka ķermenī,
7) cilvēka fizioloģiskā stāvokļa īpatnības.
Strāvas stipruma iespaids uz elektrotraumas sekām

Pie elektrotraumām galvenais iedarbojošais faktors ir elektriskā strāva, kas izplūst caur cietušā ķermeni. Negatīvā strāvas iedarbība palielinās, attiecīgi pieaugot strāvas stiprumam.
Atkarībā no strāvas stipruma, kas izplūst caur cietušā ķermeni, bīstamība iedalās:
* sajūtamības strāva (maiņstrāva 0,5-1,5 mA; līdzstrāva 5-7 mA ). Tā ir
mazākā sajūtamā elektriskā strāva, kas plūst caur cilvēka ķermeni laika periodā, kas pārsniedz 30 sekundes, izraisa jūtamus kairinājumus. Strāvas lielumu, kas ir vismazākais pēc jūtamības, sauc par sajūtamības sliekšņstrāvu;
* satverošā strāva (maiņstrāva 10-15 mA; līdzstrāva 50-80 mA ).
Strāvas palielināšanās virs sajūtamības sliekšņstrāvas vērtības pie iedarbības ilguma no 1 līdz 30 sekundēm izsauc cilvēka organismā krampjus un nepatīkamas sajūtas, kas palielinās, pieaugot elektriskajai strāvai. Strāvas lielumu, kas, plūstot caur cilvēka ķermeni, izraisa nenosakāmas iedarbības krampjus, kad vairs nav iespējama satvertās strāvu vadošās daļas patvarīga atbrīvošana, sauc par satverošo strāvu, bet vismazāko tās vērtību - par satverošo sliekšņstrāvu;
* strāva, kas pārsniedz satverošo sliekšņstrāvu (25-50 mA). Šādas strāvas vērtības pastiprina muskuļu krampjveida saraušanos un sāpju palielināšanos un izplatīšanos pa visu ķermeni;
* nāvējošā jeb fibrilācijas strāva (maiņstrāva 100 mA un vairāk; līdzstrāva 300 mA un vairāk) . Šādu strāvas lielumu, kas pēc iedarbības ilguma 0,5-3 sekundēm izplūst caur cilvēka ķermeni un izraisa sirds fibrilāciju, sauc par nāvējošo jeb fibrilācijas strāvu, bet mazāko tās vērtību - par nāvējošo jeb fibrilācijas sliekšņstrāvu;
* strāva, kas lielāka par 5 A. Pie šādām strāvas vērtībām parasti notiek nekavējoša sirds apstāšanās. Pēc īslaicīgas šādas strāvas iedarbības sirdsdarbība parasti atjaunojas. Ja strāvas iedarbība ir ilgstoša, tad tiek traucēta arī elpošana, kuru var atjaunot, tikai nekavējoties veicot mākslīgo elpināšanu
Cilvēka ķermeņa elektriskā pretestība
Elektriskās strāvas iedarbības sekas ir ļoti atkarīgas no cilvēka ķermeņa pretestības. Lielā karstumā, telpā ar strāvu vadošiem putekļiem vai tvaikiem cilvēka ķermeņa pretestība strauji samazinās. Kopējā cilvēka ķermeņa pretestība ir atkarīga no ādas virsējās kārtiņas biezuma. Pretestība samazinās, ja āda ir ievainota, netīra, mitra vai sviedraina.
Ilgstoša strāvas iedarbība strauji samazina cilvēka ķermeņa pretestību. Cilvēka organisma pretestība samazinās par 25 %, ja maiņstrāvas ( virs 6 mA) iedarbība ir ilgāka par 30 sekundēm. Ja strāvas iedarbība sasniedz 90 sekundes, tad cilvēka ķermeņa pretestība samazinās pat par 70 %. Jo ilgāk strāva plūst caur ķermeni, jo tā pretestība samazinās un sekas ir smagākas. Palielinās strāvas iedarbības sekas uz visu organismu. Rodas reāla iespēja, ka strāvas plūšanas laiks sakrīt ar visvājāko sirds kardiocikla periodu, kas var izraisīt sirds fibrilāciju vai sirds apstāšanos. Līdzstrāvas bioloģiskā iedarbība uz cilvēka organismu ir daudz mazāka nekā maiņstrāvai (aptuveni 4-5 reizes), ja spriegums nepārsniedz 500 voltus.
Cilvēka kopējā elektriskā pretestība veidojas no vairākiem pretestības elementiem:
* kontakta pretestība - ir atkarīga no materiāliem, kas sedz kontaktam pakļautās ķermeņa daļas (cimdi, drēbes). Tieša kontakta gadījumā ar cilvēka ādu šī pretestības vērtība ir vienāda ar nulli;
* cilvēka ķermeņa pretestība ir atkarīga no paša cilvēka veselības stāvokļa un no ādas stāvokļa (sausa, mitra, slapja vai atrodas zem ūdens). Sausai ādai pie 220 voltu sprieguma pretestība ir aptuveni 20000 omi, slapjai ādai - 7000 omi.
Spriegums
Spriegums ir potenciālu starpība starp diviem elektriskās ķēdes posmiem. Kontakta jeb pieskarspriegums ir spriegums, kura iedarbībai ir pakļautas divas dažādas cilvēka ķermeņa daļas. Tas ir spriegums, kura iedarbībai reāli tiek pakļauts cilvēka ķermenis. Drošs spriegums ir spriegums, kam cilvēka ķermenis var tikt pakļauts neierobežoti ilgi, neradot draudus cilvēka organismam - sausā vidē tas ir 50 volti, mitrā vai slapjā vidē- 24 volti, zemūdens vidē- 12 volti.
Strāvas veids un frekvence
Maiņstrāva. Jo maiņstrāvas frekvence ir lielāka par 50 Hz, jo elektrotraumas sekas ir mazākas.
Līdzstrāva. Apmēram 4-5 reizes drošāka par maiņstrāvu ar frekveci līdz 50 Hz. Šis nosacījums ir spēkā tikai līdz 500 voltu spriegumam. Paaugstinoties līdzspriegumam, strāvas iedarbība kļūst bīstamāka par maiņstrāvas ar 50 Hz frekvenci iedarbību.
Strāvas plūšanas ceļš caur ķermeni
Praktiski un ar eksperimentu palīdzību ir noskaidrots, ka ļoti lielu lomu elektrotraumu seku smagumā nosaka strāvas plūšanas ceļš. Ja strāvas plūšanas ceļā atrodas dzīvībai svarīgi orgāni, tad elektrotraumas sekas ir ļoti bīstamas (sirds, plaušas, galva, mugurkaula smadzenes).
Pilnīgi veseli cilvēki ir daudz izturīgāki nekā slimi cilvēki. Tāpēc strādājot elektroietaisēs, obligāti jāiziet medicīniskā apskate.
(No LATVENERGO instruktāžas darba aizsardzības jautājumos)

No savas elektriķa pieredzes zinu teikt tikai vienu notauties ar 230V mainspriegumu jau ir nepatikami lidz bezgalibai,neskatoties uz pieklajigu raga kartu kas ir izveidojusies uz pirkstiem.Tad dabut ar 10x lielāku spriegumu -padomājiet pasi.

----------


## juris90

a kads nevaretu savam MOTAM nomerit pretestibu gan primajam gan sekundarajam tinumam? gan jau kadam metajas ari iznjemts no mikrushkas.?  ::

----------


## juris90

> a kads nevaretu savam MOTAM nomerit pretestibu gan primajam gan sekundarajam tinumam? gan jau kadam metajas ari iznjemts no mikrushkas.?


 varbut tomer kads atrastos kas varetu nomerit?  ::

----------


## cobalt

MOT's nav mājās.. pārāk nevajadzīgs  :: .

----------


## juris90

> MOT's nav mājās.. pārāk nevajadzīgs .


 es jau arī redzu ka nevienam laikam nav.   ::

----------


## cobalt

Ir.. bet "noliktavā". Varu notirgot par kādu 10 Ls, ar visu palaideejsheemu uz koka dēlīša  :: .

----------


## juris90

> Ir.. bet "noliktavā". Varu notirgot par kādu 10 Ls, ar visu palaideejsheemu uz koka dēlīša .


 paldies nevajag pasham ir viens un velviens ari driz iespejams būs, tad pamēģināšu pats nomērīt.  ::

----------

